# Ranking Hans Huber’s Symphonies



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)

Can someone with far more knowledge of Early 20th Century Swiss music than me, please individually rank Hans Huber’s 7/8 symphonies?

I never knew himself and Stanford Villiers studied under Reinecke at the same time. Irish Rhapsodies aside, I think Huber is a far greater composer, though I prefer Otmar Schoeck to both of them…


----------



## Dedalus (Jun 27, 2014)

Why don't you listen to them and tell us what you think?


----------

